
Skycoin Team Status Update - everdev
https://www.skycoin.net/blog/statement/skycoin-team-status-update/
======
cremp
So... Their counter-measures are of those strictly used in centralized
environments? Further, they disclose this 6 days after a "criminal" offense
occurred?

> Thanks to wallet security measures, the group was only able to extract 18.88
> Bitcoin and 6466 skycoins during the robbery.

I call that _no_ wallet security.

I have no clue about skycoin or whatever it is about, but this whole thing
just seems like a cover for the actual sell-off by owners/developers.

Generally, if you have a following who would give money to something that has
no real backing, then they will eat whatever you tell them to.

